# Aufruf eines Java Programms mittels ant MIT Parametern



## c0yber (21. Mai 2011)

Hey ho,

ich habe da etwas gecoded, was sich mit Eclipse aufrufen lässt und auch so funktioniert, wie es soll.
Wie muss ich jetzt allerdings die build.xml verändern, damit ich das ganze mit:

"ant run 1 2" aufrufen kann. "1" und "2" sind hierbei die Parameter, die übergeben werden, aufaddiert werden und wieder zurückgegeben werden.

Was muss ich hier ergänzen?

<target name="run">
        <java classname="myPackage.Test" classpathref="classpath" failonerror="true" fork="true"/>
</target>

Danke schon mal für jede Antwort.... Es scheint ziemlich simpel zu sein aber ich komm irgendwie nicht drauf :-(


----------



## gizmo (21. Mai 2011)

Ant ist gut dokumentiert, eine Suche nach "ant java task" liefert als erstes Resultat Java Task und beantwortet deine Frage.

Hättest du bestimmt selbst herausgefunden...

Edit: Parameter an Task übergeben: How do I pass an argument to an Ant task? - Stack Overflow


----------



## c0yber (21. Mai 2011)

Hey ho,
danke für deine Hilfe. Hab es jetzt auch hingekriegt.
So sieht es jetzt bei mir aus:


<target name="run">
        <property name="arg1" value=""/>
        <property name="arg2" value=""/>
        <java classname="myPackage.Test" classpathref="classpath" failonerror="true" fork="true">
                <arg value="${arg1}"/>
                <arg value="${arg2}"/>
        </java>
</target>

Mit "ant run -Darg1=<zahl1> -Darg2=<zahl2>" lässt sich das ganze aufrufen.


----------

